# Leaksin Roof



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

A YEAR AND 2 MONTHS MY RS21 LEAKED IN THE BATHROOM SKYLIGHT.I TOOK IT BACK TO WHERE I BOUGHT IT AND IT IS OUT OF WARRENTY,THEY DID A PRESSURE TEST AND IT IS LEAKING IN 3 DIFFERNT SPOTS WHERE THE RUBBER ROOF MEETS THE FIBERGLASS SIDE.I CALLED KEYSTONE AND THEY TOLD ME WERE SORRY ABOUT YOUR LUCK.
I ALSO HAD TO REPLACE THE OUTDOOR SHOWER AND SOME CABINET DOOR HINGES.IT IS A NICE CAMPER BUT I WILL NOT BUY ANYMORE LEMONS FROM KEYSTONE,THEY WERENT EVEN WILLING TO PAY A LITTLE BIT OF THE COST TO FIX THERE MISTAKES.THERE IS NO WAY SOMETHING SHOULD LEAK IN A YEAR.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jeff - Welcome to the forum. I will make two comments your post.

First - please turn off the CAP lock as it is considered shouting and no one here needs to be shouted at.

Second - Everything needs to be inspected regularly and to be maintained. You should note that the sealant used on the roof should be inspect 2 to 3 times a year and if you had done that you may have caught this before there was a leak or issue. As for the other issues did they appear after the warranty or before and were just not reported?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff

Welcome to the group









Sorry to hear about your tt. It sounds like an easy fix. A single tube of dicor should be enough for your repairs.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As said, Welcome.

While I do agree with you that it should not leak within a year, but something as simple a a tree branch could create a small hole in the sealant and leak. 3 leaks also shows that routine inspections were not done at all.

The hinges are not of the highest quality , but are consistent with what other manufactures of lightweight TT also use. Hardly a lemon. I am sorry you are disatisfied. I love mine. Both of them I have had.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, JEFF_69Z28!*








Sorry to hear about your problems, but as Thor said they should be an easy fix.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry about your problems, but I'm sure the fix on leaks is not that expensive. I had an 06 27RSDS, and it was a "leak machine", and the list of problems YOU had is nothing, compared to it. However, it was still under warranty, and the dealership eventually got all the problems fixed.
I decided to trade it, and it's been resold, and the new owners are very satisfied with it, so I must have found/gotten all the kinks out.
What did I buy? An 07 Sydney OB 31RQS. Problems so far? Basically none, and I've had it since 8/30. Service on it?? Wonderful!!!
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmmm. First post is a very disgruntled one.

Leaks happen. Mine leaked too, I just didn't give up so quick.

IMHO, Keystone's Quality Control has always sucked. (with a little blame going to dealerships) Many of these problems should be avoided/caught before they leave the factory. With better QC...a much better product.

If a company resolves issues quick and easy...I have more forgiveness.
If not, I hate them forever and won't buy or recommend their product. (see some of my Chevrolet posts)

I don't blame you for being mad about the problems. If you are out of warranty...that's another issue. If the leaks happened beforehand...you have a case...providing there is a paper trail.

I think most manufacturers have some problems with there product...I have yet to buy a brand new vehicle or trailer that didn't go back for several fixes under warranty yet. It just doesn't happen.

These days, it's all about price, weight, speed of production, and less about quality. You just have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome also.

I'm pretty much with the others and have the same question as Darlene, was it out of warranty?

In line with what NDJollyMon said about the construction, you need to understand that these TTs aren't quite as well constructed as your house and that they are subject to stresses and hazards your house will never see. Regular inspections and a constant eye out for potential problems is a must. You never know when something is going to go bad and usually it happens at the worst time. I sort of look at it as just another part of the great adventure I bought into when I joined the ranks of box campers. Look at it this way. It's way better than a boat. At least you're not pouring money into a hole in the water.

Yes, the Outbackâ€™s aren't the top TTs but I think they are in line with the rest of the industry for what they are. Not a Rolls-Royce and not a Ugo, kind of like a Chevy, Ford, or Dodge (your choice).

Don't give up. The pleasure you will get out of your TT will far outweigh the pains. Take them in stride and use the resources here on outbakers.com. Whatever happens to your Outback has most likely already happened to someone elseâ€™s and you will find these people more than willing to share their experience and help in fixing/dealing with whatever it is. Heck, one guyâ€™s wheels even fell off and he just put them back on and kept getting it (it was a little more involved than that but you get the idea). Now to me that's the way to do it. Even if you do run into something no one else ever has, someone on this site will figure it out or make up something (just kidding).

Hang tough, enjoy your TT, visit here often and remember, owning an Outback or any other TT is an experience to be sharedâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. weâ€™re listing
Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Soory for you troubles. I will have to saythough I make it a point to check out my roof at least twice a year, just to see if I see any cracking in the sealant. If the leak was at the edge of the roof and not the vent itself, the rubber roof has a twelve year warranty and it should be covered.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree pretty much with what the others have said. Nothing is built perfectly. There are always going to be issues. That said, I, and this is only my opinion, think Keystone is in line with most other manufacturers in the same price line in their quality issues.

Good luck and don't let one bad apple spoil the whole bushel.

I've had minor issues with both of mine but I'd buy another one.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Leaks happen ...

as does flat tires and leaky propane ...

I inspect my trailer all the time ...

AND .. I have suffered some major leaks even after inspecting...

just this afternoon I inspected my trailer after two days of heavy rain and found my carpet soaking wet...

inspected the roof again and found a 1 inch tear in the seam that binds the roof with the front cover...

I personally applaud your dealership for doing the pressure test knowing that your trailer was out of warranty and NOT charging you for the test...

Yes the warranty period for most trailers is ONE year -- and thats why at the 11 month mark most people go over everything with a fine tooth comb -- because Keystone "IS" a business -- and as a business they try to make money to pay salaries, taxes, and insurance... giving away free service takes money from their pockets -- they have to pay the dealer that repair the trailer -- the dealership does not work for free --

warranty periods work both ways -- during the first 12 months they are to protect the buyer -- after the 12 month period time limitation the warranty is to protect the business...


----------



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

Keystone was no help,the dealer took pictures and sent them to Keystone because of what they said was a bad seal from the start.They still did not want to even help a little.So i had to pay 650.00 dollars to have the entire roof resealed.Oh well its only money i guess things could be worse.
Has anyone ever been to a campground in VA called Beth Paige campground?
Anyone know of any good areas to camp in MD.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

JEFF_69Z28 said:


> Keystone was no help,the dealer took pictures and sent them to Keystone because of what they said was a bad seal from the start.They still did not want to even help a little.So i had to pay 650.00 dollars to have the entire roof resealed.Oh well its only money i guess things could be worse.
> Has anyone ever been to a campground in VA called Beth Paige campground?
> Anyone know of any good areas to camp in MD.


Wow, $650 to reseal the roof?? I sure hope they gold plated the roof or something since it is maybe 2 hours work (that counts a coffee break each hour) and less then $50 in material. How did they justify that price??


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My camper is only 6 months old and i noticed a few small gaps in the selaent, i ordered a tube of dicor selaent and will fix it when it comes in. Just part of maintaince i guess. Im under warr but i figure the gas and 9 dollars in tolls is a little much for a 7 dollar tube of sealer. I have an exteded warr. so if it does have water damange i will have to take it back. Im working on buying a metal RV carport to repel UV rays.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I am sorry to here one of us has such a problem. The lesson is you must inspect the roof often. I did this after 2 weeks just to take a look and I found gaps I did not expect to see so I filled in with dicor. I have been up twice since and found others including a gap on the left front marker. The marker has been blamed for front skin delam so I redo it each time.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll second that WOW, 650 to reseal the roof??? Like Andy said, it's a few dollars in material and a couple hours of labor.

A year is way too long to wait to check the sealants, should be done at least twice a year IMO.

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I think your Yukon is haunted there Mike!

Great effect what software did you use?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

bill_pfaff said:


> I think your Yukon is haunted there Mike!
> 
> Great effect what software did you use?
> 
> ...


 It's called thumbprint on the lens









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

think I need to go into the RV roof repair business. At $650 for 2hrs, I could really make a nice living.


----------

